# echo w/ definity



## maryann1224@bellsouth.net (Feb 25, 2013)

I am in Florida, what would be the correct code for billing 2 d echo with definity contrast in doctors office? Is it 93306 & Q9957 still, or did something change for 2013? Thanks for your help!


----------

